# 3 Pin Lüfter über 4 Pin Anschluss steuern



## Wipfelgilm (27. April 2015)

*3 Pin Lüfter über 4 Pin Anschluss steuern*

Hi,

folgende Hardware ist bestellt:

CPU : 4790K +  EK Supremacy Evo Full Copper
GPU : Msi GTX 970 Gaming 4G + EK-FC970 GTX TF5
Board : Asus z97 Pro Gamer
PSU: Be Quiet  DPP 10 550W

5 * NB PL-2 auf 240er bzw 360er Radiator
3* 140mm Gehäuselüfter

Ich möchte jetzt die 3 Lüfter auf dem 360er Radiator nur anschalten , wenn eine bestimmte Temperatur vorhanden ist. Und dann auch nicht auf voller Drehzahl sondern der Temperatur entprechend geregelt. Je mehr ich google und lese desto verwirrterr werde ich bei dem Thema einfach. 
Als Temperatursensor wollte ich Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany ans MB anschliessen, und die 360er Radiatorlüfter per Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Germany an den CPU Header ans MB hängen. 
Laut Asus Handbuch kann *ein * 1 A (12 W) Lüfter dadran. Die PL-2 haben 0.12 A und 1.44 W sollte also keine Probleme geben?! Allerdings haben die nur 3 Pin Anschlüsse, sind die dann mit sowas wie SpeedFan regelbar ? Und da im Handbuch nicht steht was an die Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse dran kann , kann ich da einfach gleiche Kabel nehmen um dann (auch wieder 3 Pin Lüfter) mit Speedfan zu regulieren ? (2 Gehäuselüfter  an 1 Anschluss, 2 Radiatorlüfter auf dem 240er an einem und der letzte Gehäuselüfter auch an einen)


----------



## claster17 (28. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Lüfter über 4 Pin Anschluss steuern*

Bei vielen Asus Boards sind sämtliche Lüfteranschlüsse sowohl per PWM als auch per Spannung regelbar. Wie das bei diesem Board aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht, jedoch stehen die Chancen gut.
5*0,12A=0,6A   Hier also kein Problem.
Ob Speedfan mit diesem Board überhaupt noch brauchbar funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen. Du kannst aber für den Anfang FanXpert in der AIsuite verwenden. Manch einer wird dir hier eine Aquero Lüftersteuerung nahelegen.


----------



## Abductee (28. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Lüfter über 4 Pin Anschluss steuern*

Es gibt auch noch so was wie einen Anlaufstrom. Ich würd dsa auf keinen Fall riskieren 5 Lüfter auf einen Mainboard-Anschluss zu hängen.
Warum nimmst du keine PWM-Lüfter? Da könntest du ohne Probleme mehrer Lüfter über einen Anschluss betreiben.
Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Nur das Lüfter anhalten lassen wird nicht mehr so einfach funktionieren.
Ich würd einfach Lüfter nehmen mit einer niedrigen Minimaldrehzahl. Die dackeln dann einfach bei unhörbaren 400-500rpm rum.
Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Deep Orange Plus (84000000111), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000103), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Toxic Green Plus (84000000113), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120mm (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Wipfelgilm (28. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Lüfter über 4 Pin Anschluss steuern*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch so was wie einen Anlaufstrom. Ich würd dsa auf keinen Fall riskieren 5 Lüfter auf einen Mainboard-Anschluss zu hängen.


Von 5 war nie die Rede, 3 sind angedacht die Spezifikationen vom Board und Lüfter stehen oben, 3*1,44W = 4,32 W , erlaubt 12 W (Bzw. 0.36 A bei erlaubten 1A) . Sollte wohl genug Luft sein um auch den Anlaufstrom bedienen zu können ?!

Lüfter und Gehäuse sind "recycled" und für neue erstmal keine Ausgabe geplant. Demnach ist einfach die Frage schliess ich alle "überschüssigen" Lüfter an mein Netzteil an und regel die überhaupt nicht bis ich mir neue Lüfter oder eine Steuerung dafür zulege oder nutze ich die Y-Kabel mit dem Temperatursensor. Das anschliessen von 3en sollte ja wie gesagt kein Problem darstellen nur ist die Frage obs überhaupt einen Effekt hat, wenn nicht spar ich mir das Geld für Sensor und Kabel auch erstmal.


----------



## bschicht86 (28. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Lüfter über 4 Pin Anschluss steuern*

Ich hatte mir mal sowas gebaut. Mit dieser Schaltung lassen sich 3-PIN-Lüfter über den PWM-Anschluss regeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn man die Schaltung etwas abwandelt, kann man statt des  PWM-Signals auch ein Temperatursensor anklemmen. Jedoch für das  komplette Abschalten muss dann wohl noch mehr Elektronik dran.


----------



## Wipfelgilm (28. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Lüfter über 4 Pin Anschluss steuern*

Ich bastel zwar gern und schreck auch nicht davor zurück etwas aufwändigere Projekten zu realisieren, aber mit "ich hab mir mal sowas gebaut " kann ich nicht wirkich was anfangen  
Zudem war schon eher eine Softwareseitige Steuerung geplant, Temperatur auslesen und a b bestimmtem Wert die 360ER RADI lüfter dazuschalten, je höher die temp desto höher die lüfter rpm. Wenn ihr mir jetzt sagt sinnvoll geht das nur mit pwm lüftern dann schliess ich die vorhandenen ans Netzteil an und leb ein zwei Monate damit bis ich mir neue leiste.


----------



## Abductee (28. April 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Lüfter über 4 Pin Anschluss steuern*

Ein PWM-Lüfter ist keine Vorraussetzung für ein Abschalten.
Ein paar PWM-Lüfter schalten sich bei 0% ab, die sind aber sehr selten vertreten.
Wenn deine Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard es zulässt das du unter 5V regelst, kannst du PWM als auch normale 3-Pin Lüfter anhalten.


----------

